# ?

## .

,      ,    ....      ...
  :

_   - 




 20  2004   N 66-8847-03



   1  1  1  220   ,                         .

 ,      ,         ,           .

 7.9.4  N 27                               ,        .         ,      ,            ,   1  1  1  220  .  ,      ,             ,   23        ,    .

,            ,  ,    7.9.4  N 27,      .

               ,     (  ),    -  ,             ,              .

       ,       -  ,     ..,                     .

               ,    ..             ,    23         .

    ,              ,   123  ,  ,           2002     31.12.2000 N 78/       ,    .._

  ..   ?

----------


## .

...


:        -         ,    ,   .
   . 1 . 1 . 220                (  ,   ..),       ,  ,     ,    125 000 . .
  . 3 . 214.1       -       ,     ,        ,   .   ,       ,  . 1 . 1 . 1 .220  ,    ,    ,          .
    ,       -  ,         - ,      .        -.    ,    - ,  ,   ,          -.            .     ,     ,        ,    .
           ,  . 1 . 1 . 1 . 220     125 000 .,        ,   ,   ,    . 3 . 214.1    ?

:


 14  2005 . N 03-05-01-05/89

   -                   . 34.2      .
   ,             . 214.1     ( - ).
 3 . 214.1         -  :
-     ,     ,      ,     ,   ;
-      ,     ,   ,       -  ,    . 214.1.
   . 18   ,           ,  . 1 . 1 . 1 . 220 ,       ,          .
     ,       ,            (    ,      ,    ,   ).
 ,        ,     ,      ,       (,                 ).
 ,     ,  ,   ..,  ,  ,  ,  ,   ,          -.
,          .                      ,           .
   . 1 . 1 . 1 . 220        ,       ,     ,   125 000 .



 - 
..
14.06.2005

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/news/?30154

----------


## SVera

> ,     ,      ,       (,                 ).


  :Frown:   -! ,     ,    ?!              ! 
     ,    ,  ,    .
 ,                   . .

----------

11  2005 . N 03-05-01-03/63
"       
-  "

    34.2   

   29.03.2004 N 01-/16    
    .
 3  214.1    
( - )       
-  :
-     ,    
,      ,
    ,  
;
-      ,   
 ,   ,   
   -,  ,  
  214.1 .
     ,   

,     1  1  220
  ,     ,

.

  -     
.
 ,    , 
  ,        
,          
 (    , 
    ,    ,  
).
 ,     
   ,    
 (,   ..),  #
   ,     
 (,     

   ),      .




 .
  22  3  214.1  ,  


.
   ,  
    ,    ,
       (,
, ,        
,  ..)     
   .


     , , 

  .



     .   
   .

..

----------


## .

..         ...   ..       :Frown: 
    ?

----------


## Andre

2007 .     :     ,   -  .

----------


## .

> 2007 .     :     ,   -  .


    - .  2007     .  .

----------


## Andre

"       ,   ,                 ,     ,        . "
  ,  .

----------


## .

*Andre*,    ,  .

----------


## dao

> - .  2007     .  .

----------

!
   ,    3 ,       . ,          . 
    ,      (   ),          . ,      . 
,   ,       , ,          .  ,          .
-    ,    ,         (          ).

----------

,    :  ,  .

----------


## dao

> (          ).


        .       /     .                ().           -  ,         .
      /  (      )    /   ,      125000.    .
         .

----------

2007  .  2007     . **,   .

   (   ).      .     (      ).   .

----------


## ITSka

2005  50   ,        ,        ...,  ..           ,     .

----------

,  ,     .      : 03-05-01/89  14  2005 .   03-05-01-03/63  11  2005 . -     ,     .

----------


## ITSka

-    50   .      ,     3       125000 .

----------

50-  - .       . ,  ,   ,     .     .

----------


## ITSka

**,  -   ....    ,   ,     .  :Wow:

----------

,  ,   ,      .

----------


## .

*ITSka*, **,   ,     ?

----------

> 


 ,    ()       ,    ,   ,   . 3 . 2124.1.      ,    ,     .         .     .

----------


## .

**, ,     :Smilie:  !

----------


## SVera

-        .   2007 .

   2007 

 1  2007 .        . 23  .  . 3 . 214.1  ,             (, )    ,  . 220 .      . 220   ,      ,              ,       ,  . 214.1  .
  ,        2007 .      ? , ,     :            .       .       . . 214.1  220 ,             ,        .
 1  2007 .             .             .    ,           .      2007 .         - ,  ,  ,    ,    ,   ,             .   ,            , -            .              .

..

   III ,

  ,




02.08.2005

     " " .

  ?

----------


## dao

.
 214.1 .3  " ,        ,      ,     1  1  220  ."        01.01.2007.    01.01.2007     ,    .
       .         3- ,     125..      .   .

----------


## .

*dao*,      .   :         .
    ....

,  ,    , ?

----------


## SVera

"   "   "  "  16 2005 .
     . " ".
    ,    ...

----------


## .

,   ,   2007   ... 

     ,       ,        - ,      13 % :Frown:  

  ? :Razz:

----------


## dao

-    :Frown:

----------

30  2007. 03-04-06-01/98   .    .    .      .  3 ,    01.01.07

----------


## .

,       2007 ....

----------


## .

> -


             ,      -  3-  ,       . 

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...4&postcount=28


      -   !

----------


## dao

-.....     3-  .       (         ) -  3-  .

----------


## .

*dao*, *.*, 23   ,  ,      ,      .
          30.12.2006.

----------


## .

> *dao*, *.*          30.12.2006.


    ?         ?

    -       ....         ,     ?
- 13  -   :Frown:

----------


## .

http://taxpravo.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=71687
  .

         .

----------


## .

> http://taxpravo.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=71687
>   .


, .    -  ,    :





> ,     1  2007 . ,    214.1  220      06.06.2005 N 58-,    ,      ,      ,  . 1 . 1 . 220  ,  ,    .





> ,   ,   ,         30.12.2006 N 268-,              (  " " -31.12.2006):
> -  3 . 214.1     : "  ()  1  2007   ,       ,      ,     1  1  220  ".
>  ,      (    ) ,       1  2007 .      , ,      ,      1  2007 .;


,      -   





> .


   -   ?   -      .          2006 ?        ?   ... ,     ,     -          .     (    ) -       -     ,       -    3-   -      ,    -       ... :Smilie:      - - ( ,   . - ,   ) -     ,     -   .               ?: 




> ,   ,  ,   . 214.1  ,   ,          ,     :
> -    (. 1 . 1 . 220  )           ; 
> -             ,     ,  .         - ,    .,      .

----------


## Irinka

.
     N- .       2006          (    ). 
     ,      .
1.     3-  2006 ?
2.      ,        -          .

----------


## dao

> -       ....         ,     ?


 *.* ,     .      2-     .   : 3-   125..

----------


## dao

> 1.     3-  2006 ?


 .    -    -       2-.




> ,        -          .


       ?

----------


## .

> *.* ,     .      2-     .   : 3-   125..


. -   -  :

http://www.rg.ru/2007/01/16/vichet.html
 :yes:

----------


## .

> .
>      N- .       2006          (    ). 
>      ,      .
> 1.     3-  2006 ?
> 2.      ,        -          .


.       ,      :

http://taxpravo.ru/legislation/article29251

----------


## .

> : 3-   125..


 ,     220   3-    ,              :




> (, ),     ,              (, )  ;


  ,         ?

----------


## .

,      - 214.1  220 -       :yes:  

  --:


1.    ?
- , 

2.    ,   ,      ,  ,   ,   ? 
- ,     1  220  .

3.      1  220 ,                 ?      24  3  214.1,        ? 

      ?     ?

4.    1  220 ,    ,         (            )    .           .

5.  2       .      214.1.                                                                               

 214.1 ,           (- )       ,           .

 ::nyear::  

                , ,    ,        2006 . -     . :yes:

----------


## dao

> , ,    ,        2006 .


   .    -    .  :Wow:

----------


## dao

> 1.    ?
> - ,


  39-  22.04.1996   "   " .2
   -   ,     ()         ,          ,    .     .

 :yes:

----------


## .

> 


  :Smilie:       ,   214.1.   220-  ,       214.1   ,   214.1.
*.*,  ,     ""        (  ).
           .

----------


## .

> .    -    .


   2006      ""      ( - ,       13%):            . ,     (    ) -  100  .      ?   ,        -   .   ,        ?      ? :Smilie:

----------


## .

> .


      ,   1  2007  *  . 3 . 1 . 1 . 220* "  "  :

"   ,                  ,       ,   214.1  ".

----------


## dao

> ( - ,       13%):


   -,   ( )     01.01.07.    2006.




> ?


 ,    13%  .

----------


## .

> ,   1  2007    . 3 . 1 . 1 . 220 "  "  :


   .  214.1       .

----------

